# FREE Flash game (NSWF bara)



## Boar-Red (Aug 23, 2015)

Im tryng to make a *free* NSFW bara flash game,! It will be something like this  based on this guy 

Since im really really really new to Flash i can take _any help you can offer_. Artists, writers, flash programmers, any help on works or sharing your experience, even letting your friend know about our little project, every little bit helps!

Together we can create a world!  

If you are interested, please let me know via FA note

FA /user/Boar-Red


----------

